# Acana alternative to Hills I/D?



## BeagleMom123 (Oct 6, 2020)

Hi All, 

Our beagle has been having some digestive issues and our vet has suggested trying Hills I/D for him. He has been eating it for about a week, and seems to be fine on it, but after checking the ingredients I am not totally happy to be giving it to him permanently. We are also not 100% sure whether the food is the problem, but wanted to see if it would help. I will likely take him for some blood tests if it doesn't improve his situation. 

He was on Acana Adult dog previously, and before that was alternating between ACANA Prairie Poultry and Wild Coast. Being based in South Africa, our options are pretty limited, and Acana / Orijen is probably the highest quality we can get, but comes at a price. 

I am wondering if anyone in the know can suggest an Acana alternative to the Hills I/D? Unfortunately I don't have the time to do a home cooked diet.


----------



## Tiogaofharrowgate (Sep 20, 2020)

My cairn terrier had serious problems that I will not describe for those that have touchy stomachs themselves. When the dr. looks at his rear and gagged I knew it was bad. He was on prescription royal canin whitefish / potato diet. I found that annamaet makes basically the same diet under the sustain formula. Overall better limited ingredient diet made in the united states . Never a recall , all human grade . I have all my dogs on it and doing great. Chewy carries it and so does Hearty pet. I feel it is the best. Call the company they will send sample and a booklet you can show your vet . Hope it helps, my dr specifically said no blue buffalo limited ingredient but gave this the thumbs up .


----------

